# The Japanese Touge Runner and the Korean Errand Runner.



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

So it's been a while. Quick update. Just got my Accent's 2nd oil Change. (*tear* they grow up so fast) and it's still making me happy. and getting me from a-to-b in a timely manner with no tickets. I've learned to appreciate the little Korean for this fact. It's so easily overlooked. I never have anyone trying to race me. I never have cops looking at me and I never deal with people trying to break in to it. It's nice. Just got the S-13 back from the shop on Sun. from having the new KA dropped in. If you don't remember, The timing chain guide broke, so the chain was hitting the cover, sending metal shavings into the oil pan; therefor the old one decided that running was overrated. So it was running kinda rough, idleing wierd. and then started running really rich. Thought maybe it was the injector rails. (still had the stock JDM ones) but it seemed to clear out during the 60 mile drive home on wed. so maye the Injectors were just dirty. *shrug* But on Mon. While my dad was on his was to work, the water pump siezed sending the pulley into the hood, destroying 2 belts, the fan+shroud and the hood+the underhood insulator pad.  Got that fixed. and it's running decent, now that it's cleaned itself out... but the ECU needs to be reset. Meanwhile the guy I sold the Z to realized just how big of a money pit it was and decided Pick-your-part was the best place for it to spend the rest of it's years. 

So with that said, here are some pic's of my Accent. None of the S-13 yet, but as soon as I wash it, and get some batteries for the camera, I'll post 'em.



















*BTW, What should I use to keep my engine bay clean? I'm thinkin I'm going to just hose it down till I find simething*


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

are you painting it 'panda' black and white?

seth


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Ummmm... not quite. Just black, tinted windows, lose all the emblems except the (H). Those will be fogged for a black chrome effect. I'm thinking of maybe lowering it with rims now, I can get the Eibach POS lowering springs, and thor 1's or 26's on it and it'll be fine. I'm worried that I'f I do too much it'll attract attention, so I'm leary of it.



Now on to the Touge-monster-to-be....
PICS!!!



































But now for the bad... when the water pump went it sent the pulley and fan into the hood, creating this...

*HOOD:* Dented when either the pulley, or the fan decided to go... up.










*UNDERHOOD INSULATOR PAD:* chewed by the fan.










*HOOD:* No, my hood does not have a nipple, that's a side view of the raised dent.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Ummmm... not quite. Just black, tinted windows, lose all the emblems except the (H). Those will be fogged for a black chrome effect. I'm thinking of maybe lowering it with rims now, I can get the Eibach POS lowering springs, and thor 15's or 16's on it and it'll be fine. I'm worried that I'f I do too much it'll attract attention, so I'm leary of it.



Now on to the Touge-monster-to-be....
PICS!!!



































But now for the bad... when the water pump went it sent the pulley and fan into the hood, creating this...


*UNDERHOOD INSULATOR PAD:* chewed by the fan.










*HOOD:* No, my hood does not have a nipple, that's a side view of the raised dent.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Ignore the above dual-post. (self-pwnage)
Stereo's up and running again.
*Free Head unit*








and a new 4 Channel from MTX since the other went snap crackle buzzzzzzzzzz~








Plus the old box, (3, 10" MTX subs)the non-new Mtx 2 Channel, and the old speakers (Eclipse separates)*no pics yet, sorry*


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

clean the engine bay with simple green and water....if you do a search itll pull it up as well.

Otherwise, just spray the engine with simple green.....grab a deep/long brush and scrub whatever needs it, hose it off, and make sure its completely rinsed of any simple green....let air dry for a good 20 mins....start it up and let it idle for a few and your good to go.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'd be careful spraying water everywhere, I'd suggest getting a steamer and mixing simple green into that instead.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Quick update... the prob. with the ECU was not a prob. at all. Seems as though we overlooked an obvious problem with the routing of the wiring. move around a few wires and *ding* no more Check Eng. Light, and it runs great.

Also, it look's like my dad may be getting a hatch, so it ought to be interesting, He's thinking about going the sileighty route, but I'm trying to convince him to go with the straight 180 look.

Also the Check engine light came on in my Accent last night and hasn't turned off yet so I've got to take it in to have it checked. *Reminder to self... no burnouts till after the engine is warm.  *self-pwnag3* Just motivation since I've wanted to do it for a while... the front suspension has been creaking for a while.


----------

